# My new lights!



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is my new lights! Let me know what you think!

*UPDATED PICS on PAGE 4!!!!*


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Those tail lights definitely look a lot better than the stock for my opinion.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, just need LED's for the headlight/inner projector now 

Get rid of that tacky yellow light with those white halos/LED strips haha.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Those look really good. I kind of like the yellow strip. 

Nice pictures also. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

The yellow front turn signal actually is off unless you turn the blinker on!! The pictures do not do it justice i tell you, especially the tails! The LED's have a slight blue tint to them in person, you would have to see them in the daylight to see what i am talking about. The lights are awesome! I had soooo many heads turning, especially those that own a cruze. The lights give the car a mean stance! Even the techs were like DAAAAMN!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow those looks really good, and I like the tails too. Can we get some daytime pics of both front and rear?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Wow those looks really good, and I like the tails too. Can we get some daytime pics of both front and rear?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Ill be taking a few really good shots tomorrow, as long as it doesn't rain! I really wanted to take some pics of it when i had got back from the install but i was dead tired!!! I will get them up sometime tomorrow! thanks for the replies!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you install them? If so, how hard was it and how long did it take? I am mainly interested in the tails because I have Mercedes-Benz style tail lights and I'm sure the wiring are pretty similar as the BMW LEDs.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

How much? Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> Did you install them? If so, how hard was it and how long did it take? I am mainly interested in the tails because I have Mercedes-Benz style tail lights and I'm sure the wiring are pretty similar as the BMW LEDs.


the tails i installed myself a while back but wanted to add them here just for show and tell. They are mostly plug and play. what i mean by mostly is that i bought them off CarID.com and 2 plugs didn't fit just right. They had a little issue with the exact plug and i informed carid if the issue. they might have fixed it. the plugs had a different inner part that didnt allow it to snap in, so i rewired them myself. I believe it was for the trunk lights. The other was just snap and go. 

As for the headlights, CARTOYS did an awesome job. It ran me about 160 for the full install, which included the removal of the front bumper, etc... Professional wiring!!!! He is going to install my HID's once i get them in. I will be going 35W H7 6000K for the Low Beams. The high beam (H1) ill leave alone, but might just change the bulb to a brighter white if needed.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> the tails i installed myself a while back but wanted to add them here just for show and tell. They are mostly plug and play. what i mean by mostly is that i bought them off CarID.com and 2 plugs didn't fit just right. They had a little issue with the exact plug and i informed carid if the issue. they might have fixed it. the plugs had a different inner part that didnt allow it to snap in, so i rewired them myself. I believe it was for the trunk lights. The other was just snap and go.
> 
> As for the headlights, CARTOYS did an awesome job. It ran me about 160 for the full install, which included the removal of the front bumper, etc... Professional wiring!!!! He is going to install my HID's once i get them in. I will be going 35W H7 6000K for the Low Beams. The high beam (H1) ill leave alone, but might just change the bulb to a brighter white if needed.


I probably should've bought my set from CarId.com instead of eBay. Might tackle this project on my own but not too sure yet. I know how to "tap" wires but I have to figure out which one is which first before I do anything.

Anyway - your lights (and your Cruze too) look sick. Looking forward to see your HIDs set up.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you get closer pics in daytime or a link? Not a fan of halos but the design looks good from what i can see.

Got pics of the moon output?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They are really ugly.


Just kidding, looks real good! I'd crap my self if i see this in my rear view mirror. This is my next mod after my wheels. I think the stock headlights are too... How do i say it it... clear?

BTW, do you have any issues with blinding other people? Please tell me you aren't using the little led strip.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> the tails i installed myself a while back but wanted to add them here just for show and tell. They are mostly plug and play. what i mean by mostly is that i bought them off CarID.com and 2 plugs didn't fit just right. They had a little issue with the exact plug and i informed carid if the issue. they might have fixed it. the plugs had a different inner part that didnt allow it to snap in, so i rewired them myself. I believe it was for the trunk lights. The other was just snap and go.
> 
> As for the headlights, CARTOYS did an awesome job. It ran me about 160 for the full install, which included the removal of the front bumper, etc... Professional wiring!!!! He is going to install my HID's once i get them in. I will be going 35W H7 6000K for the Low Beams. The high beam (H1) ill leave alone, but might just change the bulb to a brighter white if needed.


Halos and strip look nice. My suggestion would be not to even waste your money on buying brighter high beam bulbs because once you install the HiD lights you'll never need to use your high beams. Especially if u have fog lights.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Where'd you pick those up at?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> the tails i installed myself a while back but wanted to add them here just for show and tell. They are mostly plug and play. what i mean by mostly is that i bought them off CarID.com and 2 plugs didn't fit just right. They had a little issue with the exact plug and i informed carid if the issue. they might have fixed it. the plugs had a different inner part that didnt allow it to snap in, so i rewired them myself. I believe it was for the trunk lights. The other was just snap and go.
> 
> As for the headlights, CARTOYS did an awesome job. It ran me about 160 for the full install, which included the removal of the front bumper, etc... Professional wiring!!!! He is going to install my HID's once i get them in. I will be going 35W H7 6000K for the Low Beams. The high beam (H1) ill leave alone, but might just change the bulb to a brighter white if needed.





Jnoobs said:


> Where'd you pick those up at?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

They look awesome, gives the car a very aggresive look


----------



## spacey_stacey75 (Apr 12, 2013)

They look great. Can't wait to replace mine. Gotta install my fog lights first. I would like to see them in the day light also.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


He referred to the tails from carid


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol I know, you asked didn't you? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Lol I know, you asked didn't you?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think he's asking about the head lights - not the tail lights. Could be from CarID.com as well, but he didn't state it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> I think he's asking about the head lights - not the tail lights. Could be from CarID.com as well, but he didn't state it.


Doh :what:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Same tails I would like to one day get! Headlights look good too!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

What did this set up run you ? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice! I really like the taillights


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

what all does it exactly take to make the headlights work. my gf wants them in her cruze but i dont wanna screw up the wiring and also where did u get them from?


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

To everyone i am posting the link where i got them from. I actually talked to the guy on their messenger (that kept closing after a few minutes) and instead of going through the site he sent an invoice through PAYPAL! You need Paypal for this to make it easier, trust me. I ordered my lights and had them less than 2 weeks on my doorstep! I have to tell you guys that these lights are stellar! They give the car a brand new stance, MEAN AS F*** in the daylight! I dont use my DRL so i turn them off. But I have just switched it over to running lights and the LED's light up brilliantly! They have a Bluish tint to them and are not bright white! I like it that way! 

The Low beam is a H7 and the High an H1. I just might change out the H7 bulb to a brighter white. It's funny because the next day i didnt go out at all, then the next day after that i finally got out and stayed out and left my fiends and forgot to adjust them! LOL, the left drivers side was almost pointing at the ground! LOL. So i pulled around the conner somewhere off the Highway in Lewisville TX, and pointed them at a storefront and opened my hood and began twisting. It was easy! I didnt have to use any tools except on one. It was not that hard but firm going. I jut adjusted them and lined up the center line to each other, no problems. I might adjsut them a bit more, but i am not blinding anyone. They DO HAVE cutoffs. These were designed to have HID's in them, METAL HOUSING, not plastic. I would go 35W anyways. Had them before, and would do them again. 6000K but no lmore, less 5000K only. for right now i am satisfied at the light output, it is brighter than stock!!! Turning the brights on is like opening the door to Heaven! BAM! 

also you have a lot more room behind the lights to get to the bulbs. Not so much for the one by the battery but more room than stock. They have 2 twist off caps for each light.

Again i will take photos of them when i can. I like you want to see them instead of reading about them, so i apologize for not getting them out asap. I promise i will have them before this weekend.

Email: [email protected]; 
Skype:david13950386999
Tel#:86-20-83508996; 
Fax#:86-20-83508393; 
MSN[email protected]
Alibaba Website: http://www.sunnylive.en.alibaba.com 
Company Website: http://www.sunnylive.net
Office: No. B031-B032, 2/F, Liyuan Auto Parts City, Self-Compiled A33, No. 45 Yard, 
Yongfu Road, Yuexiu District, Guangzhou, Guangdong, China (Mainland)

Tell him i sent you and give him my address for credit: [email protected]


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

I forgot to add, these lights run a little over 500, i think i paid 520 for them! THEY ARE WORTH IT. No cheap plastic crap! Real OEM quality! To have them installed do it PROFESSIONALLY unless you know how to do them yourself.

I got mine done at CARTOYS in Rowlett TX, (ANDY). He did an awesome job. Professional wiring and testing and did it right in front of the window, so i sat and watched the whole install. I really wish i took a video! ARG!! 

I paid around 170 for the whole install, that includes him removing the front bumper and all the pro crap, LOL. I wish i could have done it myself, but hey i have the capital... I would highly recommend a pro do it. He hid the wires under the light housing, capped off the remaining so not to be exposed to the elements. PLUS, having them install them, you are covered if for some unknown reason there are issues. CARTOYs backs up their service..just sayin... It took him i think 3 hours, and that was because having to stop and do some other things (people bugging him), LOL.. 

If i want HID's then he stated that he would help, i think it would be like 60 more if i had them that day, a return visit might be more.. I am VERY satisfied. I had so many rubber-neckers (especially others that owned Cruze's) I had one couple just out of their cruze while i was eating somewhere and looked at it, then went inside asking who's car it was.  Most people thought it was the new 2013 or 14 Cruze style! or didn't know what it was. One thought i had the New Chevy SS that is coming out. I WANT ONE! LOL. that is my next car!!



Direct link to the lights:
For CHEVROLET Cruze LED Head Lamp Angel Eyes 2009 to 2011 V8 Type, View Cruze Headlamp, OEM Product Details from Guangzhou Liyuan Automobile Center Yonghong Automobile Accessories Trading Firm on Alibaba.com


----------



## aussie_cruzer (Apr 16, 2013)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> To everyone i am posting the link where i got them from. I actually talked to the guy on their messenger (that kept closing after a few minutes) and instead of going through the site he sent an invoice through PAYPAL! You need Paypal for this to make it easier, trust me. I ordered my lights and had them less than 2 weeks on my doorstep! I have to tell you guys that these lights are stellar! They give the car a brand new stance, MEAN AS F*** in the daylight! I dont use my DRL so i turn them off. But I have just switched it over to running lights and the LED's light up brilliantly! They have a Bluish tint to them and are not bright white! I like it that way!
> 
> The Low beam is a H7 and the High an H1. I just might change out the H7 bulb to a brighter white. It's funny because the next day i didnt go out at all, then the next day after that i finally got out and stayed out and left my fiends and forgot to adjust them! LOL, the left drivers side was almost pointing at the ground! LOL. So i pulled around the conner somewhere off the Highway in Lewisville TX, and pointed them at a storefront and opened my hood and began twisting. It was easy! I didnt have to use any tools except on one. It was not that hard but firm going. I jut adjusted them and lined up the center line to each other, no problems. I might adjsut them a bit more, but i am not blinding anyone. They DO HAVE cutoffs. These were designed to have HID's in them, METAL HOUSING, not plastic. I would go 35W anyways. Had them before, and would do them again. 6000K but no lmore, less 5000K only. for right now i am satisfied at the light output, it is brighter than stock!!! Turning the brights on is like opening the door to Heaven! BAM!
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info!

Just one quick question, What bulbs (non HID) do you use for your high/low beam?
eg: 4300K on low and 5000k on high

Read in you post something about 6000k and 5000k but was unsure which ones you use.

Cheers, Aussie.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

I used the stock bulbs that came with the lights for now. I might change over to HID's later. But for now I will wait. I believe the ones that came are regular 4300K, but i dont know. They are like the stock bulb color of the Cruze's. I actually had brighter white bulbs in my stockers, but the Projector in this puppy puts out some serious light for regular halogen, especially if its 4300K. If you turn your brights on, POW!!! Also the lights are more central. Other lights i have seen put the main low beam on the outer side, this one has it closer to the grill! I am telling you, BEST mod i have done on a vehicle by far!! 

Well.....now that i think on it, my custom 440 carbon fiber hood on my 2006 Hemi (1500) was pretty sweet! LOL


----------



## aussie_cruzer (Apr 16, 2013)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> I used the stock bulbs that came with the lights for now. I might change over to HID's later. But for now I will wait. I believe the ones that came are regular 4300K, but i dont know. They are like the stock bulb color of the Cruze's. I actually had brighter white bulbs in my stockers, but the Projector in this puppy puts out some serious light for regular halogen, especially if its 4300K. If you turn your brights on, POW!!! Also the lights are more central. Other lights i have seen put the main low beam on the outer side, this one has it closer to the grill! I am telling you, BEST mod i have done on a vehicle by far!!
> 
> Well.....now that i think on it, my custom 440 carbon fiber hood on my 2006 Hemi (1500) was pretty sweet! LOL


Ok thanks mate! I'm thinking about getting them with 5000K phillips diamond vision bulbs.
I just have to investigate whether they'll fit into our 2013 Holden Cruze's here in oz, eg. wiring harness.

Haha that would be pretty sweet! 

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

How did you get the moon on your car?


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

JayZee said:


> How did you get the moon on your car?


LOL, it was above me so i took it. It is not a reflection. A direct line of site.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here they are my friends! DAYTIME! Sorry it was a little dirty! I Photoshop'd some. Hope you like them


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, a fellow Texan, by the way, those lights look f-ing awesome, been looking at some headlights that very similar to yours, just need the money, lol , and from how u explain them, they would seem to help out with my horrible vision at night 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

venom_365 said:


> Hey, a fellow Texan, by the way, those lights look f-ing awesome, been looking at some headlights that very similar to yours, just need the money, lol , and from how u explain them, they would seem to help out with my horrible vision at night
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Were at in Texas

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Laredo, really south Texas, right on the border to Mexico, hot as f*** right now, lol


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

venom_365 said:


> Hey, a fellow Texan, by the way, those lights look f-ing awesome, been looking at some headlights that very similar to yours, just need the money, lol , and from how u explain them, they would seem to help out with my horrible vision at night
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They are pretty bright but would be better with HID's and or just a brighter bulb. I live in the Dallas area.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

My smoked side markers are on the way so i will post pics up when i get them.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice headlights man, I love the look they give on the car!


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

*These are for sale and also my rear ones as well. SOLD the CRUZE!!!*

Alright, these are so bad a$$ that i want them to go to someone who will love them. I am selling them ASAP to the first bidder. I will sell them for 425 Shipped unless you can pick them up, then 400.

CARTOYS is where i got them installed and i loved them. My wife wanted a bigger vehicle, so i got an Equinox 2013, LTZ. 
I will ship them off as soon as i get payment. If you use paypal i have an account, but there will be an additional 3% charge due to upcharge Paypal puts on the item to put the $$ in the bank. Its a $12 fee to make it clear.

These were 600 shipped, and are of very high quality. Almost brand new. Has all the lights, all you have to do is get them installed. When they took them off my car they actually left the pro wires from CARTOYS so all you have to do is get them wired in.


----------



## Itsracheelll (Jan 29, 2017)

Are these still for sale? I know it's been quite a while lol


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

those lights look amazing. I saw several versions of those on ebay. After seeing those im thinking about getting some also.


----------

